
Free servers with 1080Ti for deep learning - woyorus
There&#x27;s no catch. We&#x27;re on very early stage with https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tensorpad.com — it works pretty well already but we are looking for as much feedback as possible to improve the overall experience and make the product perform better.<p>We are offering free 1080Ti GPU instances for deep learning.<p>Sign up at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dashboard.tensorpad.com&#x2F;signup<p><pre><code>    - The instances have 16GB RAM, 4 CPU cores (Ryzen Threadripper), and one 1080Ti GPU, and you can run up to two instances in parallel. Contact us if you need more.

    - Instances run a customizable JupyterLab deployments (currently the choice is between fast.ai, PyTorch 0.4, TensorFlow+Keras 1.10, 1.9, 1.8, 1.7 and 1.5 on CuDNN 9.0)

    - You can access the command line and with full root access and use at as regular Linux server
</code></pre>
Our goal is to lower the entry barrier for deep learning so we will work hard to make sure we support the community. We are inviting you to help us learn how we can better support researchers in the field of AI. We want to improve the product, and so we are exploring the community feedback.<p>We will be providing free GPU time, reaching out to the registered users and asking for feedback. If this sounds like something that would fit you, please don&#x27;t hesitate to sign up at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dashboard.tensorpad.com&#x2F;signup<p>If you have any questions, feature requests or any other feedback, reach us using the chat button in dashboard, or drop an email to support@tensorpad.com<p>Thanks for your attention!
======
zebraflask
Awesome. How cool is that?

~~~
woyorus
Glad you liked it!

